# Einbindung Plugins bei Eclipse 3.2.1 klappt nicht



## asz (19. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

bin ein blutiger Anfänger, was Eclipse angeht - habe Schritt für Schritt nach dem Buch _Java 6 lernen mit Eclipse _von Gottfried Wolmeringer und von der passenden DVD versucht, die Plugins Language Pack, Cheat Sheet, Visual Editor, Jigloo und SQL Explorer einzubinden (entpacken ins Verzeichnis c:\software\eclipse), aus irgendeinem Grunde hat's aber als einziges beim Cheat Sheet geklappt (habe auch probiert den Cache in der Konfiguration zu löschen, ohne Effekt). Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich falsch mache?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten
asz


----------



## y0dA (19. Apr 2007)

Es im Eclipse Ordner einen eigenen plugin Ordner da gehören die Plugins hinein.


----------



## asz (19. Apr 2007)

Ganz vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!! Ich probier's heute abend aus...
asz


----------



## asz (20. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

leider klappt das Einbinden immer noch nicht - selbst nicht, wenn ich eine andere Distribution verwende. Woran kann das liegen? Help!

Danke & viele Grüße
asz


----------



## Schatzjäger (10. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich finde das ist im Buch etwas ungenau formuliert. Du mußt die Verzeichnisse plugins und features in das Verzeichnis eclipse entpacken. Nur so wird alles an die richtige Stelle kopiert.

Gruß Schatzjäger


----------

